# 120mm Silent High Static Pressure Lüfter



## Masi9701 (21. November 2016)

*120mm Silent High Static Pressure Lüfter*

Wie oben schon steht suche ich 2x high static pressure Lüfter für meine Kompaktwasserkühlung. Die Lüfter sollen leise sein und werden manuell geregelt, dh ich stelle mir den optimalen Lautstärke+Kühlbereich ein.


----------



## BeaverCheese (22. November 2016)

*AW: 120mm Silent High Static Pressure Lüfter*

Hallo.

Ich habe die hier:
NF-F12 PWM

Bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## v3nom (22. November 2016)

*AW: 120mm Silent High Static Pressure Lüfter*

Nutze auch die classic NF-F12. Bis 1000rpm meine Referenz bzgl. Lautstärke.
Hab schon verschiedene Lüfter probiert, aber nur die NF-F12 waren bei niedrigen Drehzahlen wirklich silent!

eLoops wären noch eine Option, wenn der Ansaugbereich frei ist.


----------



## Masi9701 (25. November 2016)

*AW: 120mm Silent High Static Pressure Lüfter*

Voll zu frieden mit den NF-F12. Silentmode drin und kühlt ausreichend. Hab aber auch einen Regler bestellt und werde wohl trotzdem minimal die Drehzahl nach oben regeln fürs Übertakten. Hab derzeit auf dem i7 6700k mit 4ghz eine Temperatur unter Volllast von ca 55-66 Grad. Was komischerweise je nach Programm variiert. Hab die Enermax Liqmax 120 mit mitgelieferter Wärmeleitpaste verbaut.


----------

